# Lies Cheating Men tell their Mistresses



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

I thought this was interesting...comments?


Lies Married Men Tell You | BeyondJane


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I found it interesting.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

I found it typical. Sooooooooooooo typical. This is what that married man told me! Not long before his wife slapped the f*ck out of me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't like the first "lie".

"Wait until he leaves, then date him."

Uh...wait until he's divorced maybe.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

> Although kids are an important fact to any parent, men who really leave their wives rarely take kids into account. Most of them are barely home. So it really wouldn’t make a difference if they see them every weekend. They use their children as an excuse.


 WTF? Men never see their kids? What a f-ing hack.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Every god damn word. That's how you talk to a goumada.


----------

